# tricromes cloudy? amber?



## FrayedKnott (Jul 28, 2009)

Do these trichromes look cloudy? Does the one on right display any amber? they seem some what purple to me, but I've been accused of being color blind also.

Been 12/12 now for 8 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## umbra (Jul 28, 2009)

yes it happens. yes yours look like the tri's are purple. They are cloudy going purple instead of amber.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I'd say for sure that you have mostly cloudy trichs in both pictures. As for the picture on the right, I seem to be seeing some amber (maybe purple) trichs.  But because of the lighting it is difficult for me to ascertain whether they are amber or not.


----------

